#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Chekka Chivantha Vanam-Mani Ratnam's next excitedly waiting movie!!

## Medusa

Director Maniratnam has a huge fans in the Tamil cinema industry. His films are in unique place in the Tamil cinema industry. Actually his films are always making huge excitement before their release also. In that order Chekka Chivantha Vanam set huge excitement between the Tamil cinema fans. Because more than Maniratnam in this Film there are many leading actors in major roles. Prakashraj, Vijay Sethupathy, Aravindasamy, Simpu, Arun Vijay, Jothika and many casts are there.

Recently the Trailer released and make more fire. Here is the trailer for you. After watching this you must also get excitement to watch this film.

----------


## subasan

I am eagerly waiting to watch the movie... so excited every day.

----------


## Assassin

> Director Maniratnam has a huge fans in the Tamil cinema industry. His films are in unique place in the Tamil cinema industry. Actually his films are always making huge excitement before their release also. In that order Chekka Chivantha Vanam set huge excitement between the Tamil cinema fans. Because more than Maniratnam in this Film there are many leading actors in major roles. Prakashraj, Vijay Sethupathy, Aravindasamy, Simpu, Arun Vijay, Jothika and many casts are there.
> 
> Recently the Trailer released and make more fire. Here is the trailer for you. After watching this you must also get excitement to watch this film.


Not only for the lead roles, over all this film filled with superb casts. Wait to watch!!

----------


## Bhavya

> Director Maniratnam has a huge fans in the Tamil cinema industry. His films are in unique place in the Tamil cinema industry. Actually his films are always making huge excitement before their release also. In that order Chekka Chivantha Vanam set huge excitement between the Tamil cinema fans. Because more than Maniratnam in this Film there are many leading actors in major roles. Prakashraj, Vijay Sethupathy, Aravindasamy, Simpu, Arun Vijay, Jothika and many casts are there.
> 
> Recently the Trailer released and make more fire. Here is the trailer for you. After watching this you must also get excitement to watch this film.


I was impressed by the movie trailer eagerly waiting for the movie. I heard that the movie is based on ponniyin selvan novel is it true?

----------

